# Blue Tongued Skink or Crested Gecko



## SaintScythus (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm currently trying to add to my collection with a reptile, as I used to have a leopard gecko but she died about a year ago. I've currently become interested in the possiblility of a Northern Blue Tongue Skink or a Crested Gecko.

Any advice on either one would be greatly appreciated, I've read through a lot of caresheets on both but still can't decide.


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Dec 4, 2007)

How old was your leopard gecko when it died? They can live well over a decade and I've even heard of a select few make it to their twenties. Crested geckos are a little bit more advanced than leopard geckos so if your experience didn't go well the first time around, I would go back and try raising another leopard or fat tailed gecko before moving on to something else. Skinks, however are pretty easy to care for when they are young, but they do get gigantic and will require a tank size between 40 and 55 gallons. The hardest part about keeping the adults is that since the tank is so large, keeping their basking area at exactly 100 degrees is difficult. 

just a little advice though....

Any reptile you could possibly buy will need a calcium supplement. This isn't an optional thing you need because your lizard will not make it to complete adulthood without it. More reptile die each year from vitamin and calcium deficiencies then anything else.


----------



## SaintScythus (Dec 4, 2007)

She was in my care for 12 years and i got her when she was probably 2.

I'm well aware of the vitamin issue and I always shook my crickets up for my leopard when I fed her.

I may look into a leopard gecko but the only ones that look really appealing to me anymore are the blizzards, oranges and patternless, which are not cheap at all. 

At this time I'm more interested in a skink because they are reported to have some intelligence and I'd get and B&W Tegu but they can get a little too big. I'm aware of how big BTS's can get though so its not that much of an issue.


----------



## dragontears (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd say get a blue tongue skink.  I have 5 and I absolutely love them.  They do require a big tank, but other than the initial set up, they are easy and pretty cheap to maintain.  They definitely have personalities and are quite aware of who "their human" is.  Each of mine are different...some come running when I open the door, some hang back and wait to see what I want, and one will run and hide.  I watch movies with them, take them outside, and just sit and watch them sometimes.  I can't really talk enough about how much I like these guys.

This site:
http://bluetongueskinks.net/
has a fantastic caresheet and a wonderful forum for any questions you may have.  I believe the guy that owns the site (he lives in Oregon) still has one baby from this past Spring available for sale and I would really recommend buying from him.  
Wherever you buy from, make sure that your bluey is captive bred (basically a guarantee if you want a Northern or another Australian species) and is from a reputable breeder.  If you get a bluey shipped to your door for a little extra money you will later avoid the vet expenses that may come with a pet store skink.


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd pick the blue tongue too.  I think a Shingleback skink would rock even harder.  The blue tongues remind me a little of a shingleback.  Can you get shinglebacks in the US by the way?  Not trying to change the topic.  Maybe just one quick answer?


----------



## dragontears (Dec 4, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> I'd pick the blue tongue too.  I think a Shingleback skink would rock even harder.  The blue tongues remind me a little of a shingleback.  Can you get shinglebacks in the US by the way?  Not trying to change the topic.  Maybe just one quick answer?


If you can find shinglebacks in the US, they are around $2000 minimum.


----------



## mr.wilderness (Dec 6, 2007)

Check kingsnake.com, somebody usually has them for sale but like dragontears said they are really expensive.


----------



## Choobaine (Dec 6, 2007)

Blue tongues are aethetically pleasing to me, and look very huggable, the fact they're easy to keep is a bonus with those babies. Very popular here.


----------



## SaintScythus (Dec 7, 2007)

I think I'm going to go with the Blue Tongue, I've got an option for sub adults for $100 and I've got a lot to pick from. Now all I need is the money for the skink.

Is there really any temperment difference between males or females?


----------



## dragontears (Dec 8, 2007)

SaintScythus said:


> I think I'm going to go with the Blue Tongue, I've got an option for sub adults for $100 and I've got a lot to pick from. Now all I need is the money for the skink.
> 
> Is there really any temperment difference between males or females?


not really between males and females, but among the species, there is a huge difference.  

Northerns, Easterns, and Irian Jayas are generally the calmest/friendliest

T. gigas species (such as Indonesians, Kei Islands, etc) are generally flightly and can be tempermental 

Tanimbars are usually fiesty and can be quite aggressive.  

If you are getting a sub-adult, make sure that it isn't wild caught.  That will drastically increase your chances of having a flighty, possibly aggressive skink.


----------



## stooka (Dec 12, 2007)

go for a blue tongue!theyre are awesome.I got 1 and theyre are so cheeky and funny.My fave reptile i have by far.


----------



## phil jones (Dec 15, 2007)

Choobaine said:


> Blue tongues are aethetically pleasing to me, and look very huggable, the fact they're easy to keep is a bonus with those babies. Very popular here.





stooka said:


> go for a blue tongue!theyre are awesome.I got 1 and theyre are so cheeky and funny.My fave reptile i have by far.


*so how much would they cost as c-b- young or babys over here the U.K. thanks ---- phil*


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Dec 15, 2007)

I'd say go with the crested! By far they are the cooler of the too, IMO.
So much more you can do with there cages, and they really have such cool personalities.


----------

